# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  My Painted Frogs (Kaloula)

## Abrahm

These are two of my three _Kaloula pulchra_. Two of them have redder stripes like the frog in the first two pictures. The last frog has a yellower cast to the outer stripes. The yellower striped frog (and to some extent the reds) developed a problem with his eye about a year ago. I imagine it is a corneal lipidosis, but I am not sure. The problem hasn't gotten any worse and in fact appears a little better than previously.

 I thought I'd spruce up this otherwise empty forum.

----------


## John Clare

How big are they Abrahm?  And thanks for sharing  :Smile: .

----------


## Abrahm

Well, it turns out my ability to guess length in inches is pretty miserable. These guys are between about 2.25" and a little short of 3". They are pretty round, very globular in shape.

----------


## justin shockey

that sweet i wish them the best

----------


## t53

> These are two of my three _Kaloula pulchra_. Two of them have redder stripes like the frog in the first two pictures. The last frog has a yellower cast to the outer stripes. The yellower striped frog (and to some extent the reds) developed a problem with his eye about a year ago. I imagine it is a corneal lipidosis, but I am not sure. The problem hasn't gotten any worse and in fact appears a little better than previously.
> 
> I thought I'd spruce up this otherwise empty forum.


cool, i like red stripes! 
here is mine.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice. Saw loads of them for sale in Manchester this past weekend.

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Very nice. Saw loads of them for sale in Manchester this past weekend.


 
i saw alot of them near my house grass land.... are they nice to keep?

----------


## Billy

> i saw alot of them near my house grass land.... are they nice to keep?


You must be one lucky duck. I have one, and they are wonderful.

----------


## justin shockey

i would go and get a pare

----------


## Kurt

> are they nice to keep?


Ask Jody, she has one.

----------


## t53

> i saw alot of them near my house grass land.... are they nice to keep?


go get it

----------


## justin shockey

ya man i told you

----------

